# حصريا ألبوم وبغني بين الناس للمرنمة فاديا بزى والمرنم وزياد شحادة 2013



## GAD FOR JESUS (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*



حصريا ألبوم وبغني بين الناس للمرنمة فاديا بزى والمرنم وزياد شحادة 2013

ألبوم وبغني بين الناس للمرنمة فاديا بزى والمرنم وزياد شحادة

ومجموعة كبيرة من المرنمين

ألبوم وبغني بين ألناس 2013 نسخة أصلية

























أسم ألشريط : وبغني بين الناس
عام ألاصدار : 2012
عدد ألترنيم : 11 ترنمية
عدد ألمرنمين : 11 مرنم
ألصيغة : mp3
ألحجم : 47 MB








01 باغنى بيـن الناس
02 يامنبـع الافــراح
03 راح اقــــول لا
04 ليـــك السيـادة
05 وعـــــد اللـه
06 هـــى يامؤمـن
07 خـجلان منـــك
08 حـنانك ياالــهى
09 الحـاجة ليـــك
10 نسبحــــــك
11 دا هـــو حبيبى








01 فادية بــــــــزى
02 زياد شحـــــــاده
03 سامح روبيـــــــل
04 نشأت واصــــــف
05 عيسى كعبـــــــر
06 نزار فـــــــارس
07 ناصــــــف صبحى
08 مــــــــارى سام
09 سمير يوســــــف
10 نهى ناجــــــــى
11 لحن روحـــــــانى








mediafire
http://www.mediafire.com/?9bm9ppmak5x8mqu


*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا  جميل جدا *​


----------



## روح الرب (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*

الرب يباركك

بجد شريط روووعة

وترانيم رووعه جدااا

الرب يباركك*​


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلام المسيح
شكرا علي المرور الطيب
وده رابط تاني

http://http://www.4shared.com/rar/d4PpDvJP/______.html





*​


----------



## bishoe (9 سبتمبر 2013)

جارى التحميل شكرا


----------



## GAD FOR JESUS (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*
شكرا اخي 
bishoe
علي مرورك الطيب
*​


----------



## mikhamark (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هذه هي تعاليم المسيح له المجد ...فليكن كل واحد حسب ما اخذ من موهبة يخدم به بعضهم لبعض يخدم به بعضهم لبعض


----------

